# Big Bull Down! - Traffic stopped...



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

How is that for a teaser?

Anyone stuck in the mess of southbound I-15 leading up to Thanksgiving Point this morning? Traffic was stopped south, and very slow north. I figured it was an accident. Multiple cars and troopers on scene. Out of the corner of my eye I spied a familiar sight...a big bull had been hit and was dead on the side of the road. There were no EMTs on the scene, so I assume the driver was okay. 

I didn't get a great look as I really try to not participate in the rubber-necking. But I did take quick look as I passed in the other direction, and he looked like a good one. 

Right there, in the heart of Lehi, in a super busy area, and dead on the freeway. Kind of a bummer...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I was told there used to be a fairly large and active herd in the hills around the point of the mountain before they built all of the houses, sounds like one trickled down the hill.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There are always elk not too far from there in the winter especially. So not shocked that a bull wandered over there. But this was right at Thanksgiving Point, on the west side of the freeway. So he had quite the Frogger moment, I'm sure, to get to where he was at.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> There are always elk not too far from there in the winter especially. So not shocked that a bull wandered over there. But this was right at Thanksgiving Point, on the west side of the freeway. So he had quite the Frogger moment, I'm sure, to get to where he was at.


West side, now that is unusual.

Yes there are alot of elk that winter above Micron. If a smart fellow gets some GOOD detailed maps of that area... one might spot a unique section of county ground that is legal to hunt in that area... just say'n. Draper cops will harass hunters to no end who are hiking into it though.

-DallanC


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Here a pic I saw on FB of it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow.. Maybe the driver had a tag for the area? 

That is a bummer. Weird to see a bull like that messing around cars, elk aren't usually that domesticated/dumb, especially ones that big.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Too many people messing around with thier elk fire, mixing it with their jager shots and ****. Confused the poor bull. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I really hate seeing any roadkill, but big bucks and bull cut especially deep. Anybody have pics of this bad boy before he died? Looks like a killer drop tine, and a small split on the right third? Is the first brow tine busted off or just "missing" on the right side?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Man that sucks


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Saw the same thing. Was figuring it was the usual fender bender that was holding up traffic on my commute this morning. Nope! Really is kinda crazy. Was a really nice bull as well.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> I really hate seeing any roadkill, but big bucks and bull cut especially deep. Anybody have pics of this bad boy before he died? Looks like a killer drop tine, and a small split on the right third? Is the first brow tine busted off or just "missing" on the right side?


Looked broken when I was rubber necking when i drove past this morning.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The driver that killed this bull must have been a BYU fan. He/she was having a horrible time getting over the loss and knowing the absolute ridicule that awaited them when they got to work, they decided to run over the bull as an excuse to not go into work today!

Sweet looking bull though!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> The driver that killed this bull must have been a BYU fan. He/she was having a horrible time getting over the loss and knowing the absolute ridicule that awaited them when they got to work, they decided to run over the bull as an excuse to not go into work today!


You'd think they'd be used to it by now....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> The driver that killed this bull must have been a BYU fan. He/she was having a horrible time getting over the loss and knowing the absolute ridicule that awaited them when they got to work, they decided to run over the bull as an excuse to not go into work today!
> 
> Sweet looking bull though!


When there is no expectation of winning where can there be any worry about ridicule?

I would actually feel sorry for the Ute's fans, they should of scored double what they did.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Just had this sent to me. Killer bull. That extra is awesome! Sad way for a great bull to go.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I have seen some cows down on the river bottom by the gravel pits .probably trying to make his way down there


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I guess he was named the micron bull by locals and cabelas. Here is a pic of him about an hour before he tried to cross the freeway.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow. What a bull! 

And people say there are no big bills left on the Wasatch...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

3arabians said:


> I guess he was named the micron bull by locals and cabelas. Here is a pic of him about an hour before he tried to cross the freeway.
> View attachment 118185
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


My jaw just dropped, he was beautiful, very sad indeed.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hopefully someone got the meat. I always check a certain road for dead deer. I have the DWR lady on speed dial to come out and sign me a road kill tag.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That is very close to my dads house. What a stud. Sad to see him go by way of a traffic incident


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Hopefully someone got the meat. I always check a certain road for dead deer. I have the DWR lady on speed dial to come out and sign me a road kill tag.


you can do that? :shock:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Gonna make an awesome European mount for some lucky SOB


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> Gonna make an awesome European mount for some lucky SOB


UDWR takes the rack. even the tiny ones.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Hopefully someone got the meat. I always check a certain road for dead deer. I have the DWR lady on speed dial to come out and sign me a road kill tag.


mind sending me a PM with how to best accomplish this. I missed out on a young moose vs car last week. eventually the moose was dumped and hours later someone came up and harvested some meat.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

APD said:


> mind sending me a PM with how to best accomplish this. I missed out on a young moose vs car last week. eventually the moose was dumped and hours later someone came up and harvested some meat.


Talk to your local DOW biologist or even the county sheriff or Highway Patrol.

I know that here in Colorado all the law enforcement folks carry salvage permits for road kills. But you usually have to be on the spot when the animal is hit or someone else will end up with it. My neighbor was a Highway Patrol man and I told him to just call me but he never did get a chance to in 15 years.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That bull was an absolutely gorgeous animal. Some non hunters I know wonder how I can be in such awe of an animal and still want to hunt it. Killing a bull like that (or any bull) would be a dream come true and would make me very happy. Seeing it dead by a car actually makes me a bit sad. Hope the driver is ok.


----------

